# Notorious Diabetics



## falcon123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have felt somewhat depressed the last few days. My negative mood is caused by a combination of three month?s travel misery, some money worries and hip pain (start of arthritis). This mood has made me think that Balance tends to have articles about the great and the good but not the bad and notorious. The first notorious diabetic is Chemical Ali (Ali Hassan al-Majid). Who can you add to the list?


----------



## Caroline (Jan 26, 2010)

I can't add any more, but this sounds interesting. I hope others can add lots.


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is another; Anthony John Hardy who was known as "The Camden Ripper".


----------



## Caroline (Jan 26, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Here is another; Anthony John Hardy who was known as "The Camden Ripper".



I'm glad I didn't work in Camden when he was about...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2010)

Nikita khruschev and Yuri Andropov were both diabetics. Khruschev prolonged the Cold War, surpressed dissidents and revolution in Czechoslovakia. Andropove surpressed the Hungarian uprising in 1956 and was leader of the KGB, not known for their polite and diplomatic ways...


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 26, 2010)

There was an Irish thug called Martin Cahill, known as "The General". They even made a movie or two  about him.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Andropove surpressed the Hungarian uprising in 1956



He was probably a little shirty because he was having the mother of all hypers lol!


----------



## RWJ (Jan 26, 2010)

Idi Amin, not Ugandas favourite son! I think he eventaully succumbed to a coma in exile in Saudi Arabia (the only country that would have him), which was allegedly diabetes related


----------



## Corrine (Jan 26, 2010)

I read somewhere that Winnie Mandela had it too?


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Corrine said:


> I read somewhere that Winnie Mandela had it too?



Indeed she has. I find her a very scary woman after those "necklaces of fire"!


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Nikita khruschev and Yuri Andropov were both diabetics. Khruschev prolonged the Cold War, surpressed dissidents and revolution in Czechoslovakia. Andropove surpressed the Hungarian uprising in 1956 and was leader of the KGB, not known for their polite and diplomatic ways...



It must come with the job as Mikhail Gorbachev was as well.


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 26, 2010)

John Prescott - well sort off. He thinks that infamous punch on the campaign trail may have been caused by uncontrolled diabetes! This was not mentioned at the time though as he had just been diagnosed Type II.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> John Prescott - well sort off. He thinks that infamous punch on the campaign trail may have been caused by uncontrolled diabetes! This was not mentioned at the time though as he had just been diagnosed Type II.



I admired him for delivering that punch - the man deserved it and got a shock!


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Peter Sutcliffe, the Yorkshire Ripper, is also diabetic. Does anyone know if he was diagnosed before or after commiting those horrendous crimes?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Peter Sutcliffe, the Yorkshire Ripper, is also diabetic. Does anyone know if he was diagnosed before or after commiting those horrendous crimes?



I have a feeling it was after his arrest, in later life. I lived in the area where he was commiting the murders (west Yorkshire) at the time and we were always afraid for our female friends and relatives. He was finally caught in Sheffield whilst I was at Uni there - and yes, it is all a coincidence!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 27, 2010)

A variety of politcians, including those already stated. Here's another one - Menachem Begin (former Israeli prime minister) yup, I've never heard of him either. That said, in my humble opinion any politician with diabetes should be on here. Politicians will be first up against the wall come the revolution. Them and bloody lawyers.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, one further one. This point of this gentleman is to show that for the most part we're decent if a little eccentric - The Marquess of Bath.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 27, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I have a feeling it was after his arrest, in later life. I lived in the area where he was commiting the murders (west Yorkshire) at the time and we were always afraid for our female friends and relatives. He was finally caught in Sheffield whilst I was at Uni there - and yes, it is all a coincidence!


 
And that was the sole basis of your defense?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2010)

Einstein said:


> And that was the sole basis of your defense?



Shhhhh!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 27, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Shhhhh!!



Ladies and gentlemen, I do believe new evidence has come to light!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 27, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Shhhhh!!


 
Hmmm - there IS another button for PM's. Did you want this confession in the public domain


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Hmmm - there IS another button for PM's. Did you want this confession in the public domain



There a six Guests on line at the moment. Could one be from a Yard in Scotland?


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Will be posting another one late. Answers on a postcard please!


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Many of you over about 20 should remember this guy. In 2007 Raymond Kennedy, a 32 year old, 17 years into a life sentence for murder walked out of an open prison in Milton Keynes. Prior to this he had escaped from prison in 2001. He is an insulin dependent diabetic and quite a bit was made of this in the newspapers and radio/TV news. The authorities said they were concerned for his welfare as he did not have his insulin although I suspect it was more to raise the profile in the hope of capturing him. In fact he evaded capture for three months until he visited Liverpool (he was born in Knotty Ash) for Christmas. Not the world?s cleverest move!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Many of you over about 20 should remember this guy. In 2007 Raymond Kennedy, a 32 year old, 17 years into a life sentence for murder walked out of an open prison in Milton Keynes. Prior to this he had escaped from prison in 2001. He is an insulin dependent diabetic and quite a bit was made of this in the newspapers and radio/TV news. The authorities said they were concerned for his welfare as he did not have his insulin although I suspect it was more to raise the profile in the hope of capturing him. In fact he evaded capture for three months until he visited Liverpool (he was born in Knotty Ash) for Christmas. Not the world?s cleverest move!



Knotty Ash, isn't that a place made famous in a Ken Dodd song?


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Alan Padmore stabbed, and killed, a friend in 1999. He was acquitted of murder and allowed to walk free as it was found that ?he had too much insulin in his body and suffered a blackout?. Afterwards he was changed onto animal insulin which for some people gives more warning of hypos. So not really notorious more a sad chain of events.


----------

